# Golf Mk6 rear fog?



## Louis21 (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi everyone, 
A few years ago I found all the information I needed on VWVortex to install a rear fog light on my Mk5 Passat and it works fine ever since. Now a friend asked to help hem to install a rear fog light on his Mk6 Golf 2.0 TDI. Can anyone tell me if there's a good threat to follow on VWVortex; or what the differences are with my Passat (if any)? 

Thanks a lot! 
Louis, in The Netherlands where a rear fog light is mandatory.....


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4898893-LED-tail-Install-with-or-without-Rear-Fog. 

follow the rear fog part of that thread


----------



## Louis21 (Sep 4, 2007)

*Wow, good information!*

Thanks very much for the very fast reply. It really helps me a lot. Now it's time for some studying


----------



## BillTchr (Mar 5, 2002)

If they don't want to go the whole route of getting the left inner Euro-market light cluster, they could just get a red bulb of the same type as the reverse bulb (I forget what number it is, but look around on the internet...most are LEDs, but one or two places carry regular type red bulbs) and stick that in. Works fine...maybe not quite as focused or brilliantly red as the real thing, but it does the job for 5 or 6 dollars instead of 85 or so!


----------



## Louis21 (Sep 4, 2007)

BillTchr said:


> If they don't want to go the whole route of getting the left inner Euro-market light cluster, they could just get a red bulb of the same type as the reverse bulb (I forget what number it is, but look around on the internet...most are LEDs, but one or two places carry regular type red bulbs) and stick that in. Works fine...maybe not quite as focused or brilliantly red as the real thing, but it does the job for 5 or 6 dollars instead of 85 or so!


Thanks for the suggestion. We were able to buy a regular left inner light unit for 35 euro (50 USD) via Internet (some site similar to Ebay or Craigs List). Also have the light switch with the rear fog light position (22 euro - 30 USD) and the trigger wire. For my own Passat I've bought the Micro Can Interface some years ago and from the Tech-Ross site it seems that it will work on the Golf Mk 6 also. Maybe anyone can confirm that? Suppose I can just try.
Thanks,
Louis


----------



## Louis21 (Sep 4, 2007)

BillTchr said:


> If they don't want to go the whole route of getting the left inner Euro-market light cluster, they could just get a red bulb of the same type as the reverse bulb (I forget what number it is, but look around on the internet...most are LEDs, but one or two places carry regular type red bulbs) and stick that in. Works fine...maybe not quite as focused or brilliantly red as the real thing, but it does the job for 5 or 6 dollars instead of 85 or so!


For the suggestion of a read light bulb - I've tried that with my Passat. I was just in time to switch the light off otherwise the light lense would have been melted!! The red bulbs I bought just produced more heat. So if anyone would go for that option: be warned!

Louis


----------



## Louis21 (Sep 4, 2007)

*Done the job!*

All interested, yesterday evening I installed the rear fog light on the Golf Mk6. I couldn't have done it without the useful information provided by VWVortex, of course.

My findings:
1. Installing the rear inner light unit is a piece of cake.
2. Installing the light switch with an extra position for the rear fog light, adding the trigger wire to the switch, is also easy, 
3. Taking the connectors apart and removing / inserting the wires as guided by the threat was not as difficult as I expected, although space is limited. The trick with the two needles didn't go that smouth for me but using a very small screwdriver helped. When inserting a previous installed wire to a connector it didn't lock as with a newly inserted wire, but I secured from the top with a piece of a match - making sure that while putting the connector in place the wire isn't pushed out again.
4. Finally the computer job. I was directed by the guide to the Centr Electr - 09 box, byte 18. In a previous job on my ' 06 Passat I could check boxes for 1 or 2 reverse lights, and 0, 1 (or 2? don't remember) rear fog lights. Now it was different, it showed a dropdown menu from which you can select an emprom. Didn't know exactly how to change, but when I changed it to the option Golf (K5) - Rest of the World - everything worked as desired! One reverse light, one rear fog light.

Took me about 2 hours all-in. The inner light unit was 35 euro, the switch 20, and the trigger wire close to nothing. When asked two weeks ago, the local dealer started to look worried, offering to start the job, considering an extra switch / separate rear fog light, and suggesting at least a cost of 750 - 1000 euro. So you know why I was very satisfied yesterday evening 
Thanks again!


----------

